# Free Infinity Scarf by Megan Goodacre



## cjaimet (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/store/opul-infinity-scarf-144.php

Megan just released the first of three free scarf patterns she's been working on. This one is gorgeous.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, love the soft look and drape. Thanks for posting there are also a couple of other nice freebies.


----------



## cjaimet (Dec 7, 2012)

You're welcome Kathy. Megan is my wife and I'm so happy to share her work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for posting. :lol: :lol:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!! I have downloaded this one and the Canaletto. Lovely scarves, cowls...Thanks again.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Love it! and have 'favorited' it in Ravelry. Funny, I had re-read Barbara Walker's description of the stitch pattern and thought I must give it a try sometime.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks!!! I have downloaded this one and the Canaletto. Lovely scarves, cowls...Thanks again.


Just did the same. Thank you for the link. This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## skrl (Sep 28, 2011)

Megan - your designs and work are beautiful! Nice to see a Fellow Canadian getting some recognition from her peers! Well done! Bravos to your husband for his support!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I love this simple yet elegant design - and now I know what to make with silk yarn I bought on a whim and have been horading for the perfect project! The question is, who will be the recipient?


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow...I love this scarf! Megan has some wonderful patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

This is beautiful. Can't wait to try it. And to see her other patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cjaimet (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the support everyone. Megan puts a lot of love into her work and it's wonderful to see it so well received.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you! I downloaded 2 patterns. I so appreciate Megan making them available to us. You are a great husband to get the word out about her beautiful work!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

